
CSS Cursor's - anushbmx
http://css-cursor.techstream.org
======
oneeyedpigeon
I was struggling the other day for a 'can be moved' cursor, and a 'will be
deleted' one. I settled for 'move' and 'crosshair' in the end; thoughts?

~~~
anushbmx
You can make an image of icon you need and use it inside

div or class { cursor : url('images/cursor.cur') }

